# Ebay Win



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

Just won this watch. I liked the look, presume its a few years old but can find nowt about how old - anyone know anything? I Liked the square case, just have to work out a strap that will go - any views welcome.

Photo is sellers:










pete


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Pete, I don't think I've ever seen that case style with hidden lugs on a vostok before.

I've got Mac's copy of Juri Levenberg's Russian Wristwatches here (ISBN 0-88740-873-7 if you want to order it) (I will post it back to you this week Mac thanks) and there are a couple with the same case in there and he puts them as circa 70's.

Gotta have a blue strap IMHO, Roy's Heavy Duty Nylon are very good and cheap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is nice Pete and I agree with Paul it would look very cool on one of Roy`s Blue HDN`s









BTW thanks Paul hope you enjoyed the book


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's a great book Mac, my scanners bust though so I'm gonna order my own copy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> It's a great book Mac, my scanners bust though so I'm gonna order my own copy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

Watch arrived this morning, looks very good - damned heavy. I will post a photo when I get home. Could probably do with a new crown though as the plating has started to come off. Never replaced one before so I guess it is down to my friendly neighbourhood watch monkey.

Pete


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

should be the same crown as the current line up of manual wind ones.

being an 18 jeweler is seems from the late 70s the later ones are 17 I think


----------



## Dane144 (Jul 1, 2005)

pmsbony said:


> Just won this watch. I liked the look, presume its a few years old but can find nowt about how old - anyone know anything? I Liked the square case, just have to work out a strap that will go - any views welcome.
> 
> Photo is sellers:
> 
> ...


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally sorted out some picture - still getting to grips with the macro mode on my digital and am relying on the gimp to enhance the images:










any advice on the light positioning would be greatly appreciated

pete


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lighting is a ****** I did a hints and tips which might help CLICK HERE

Basically try avoiding direct light, difused is best


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> lighting is a ****** I did a hints and tips which might help CLICK HERE
> 
> Basically try avoiding direct light, difused is best
> 
> ...


v. interesting thanks for that, I can see where I was going wrong with the light source now. I think I shouldn't have dropped out of my A' level photography course when at school years back - i was alright at taking the shots but awful at the developing.

pete


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

story of my life as well if only I hadn't have dropped out









Still at least I'm happy and have my health, what is money anyway!

Good luck, Try using a pillow case or similar as a diffuser if you haven't got an IKEA bin.


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> story of my life as well if only I hadn't have dropped out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually going to use something my son made at nursery as an idea - it was a pretend tv with a tissue paper screen, a couple of those angled right should do the trick I think.


----------

